# Sheepshead under Hwy 98 Bridge in Lillian



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone had luck fishing for Sheepshead under the Hwy 98 bridge in Lillian, AL.?

I planned to give it a go soon, but wasn't sure if the sheepshead moved that far inshore.

Thanks,


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

One of the Kvartek twins made a video about a week back from there. You might look for Kvartek media or Kyle for a while on Youtube.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hit the inshore rigs instead


----------



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Hit the inshore rigs instead


Do you mean the rigs in and around Mobile Bay?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Blue Falcon said:


> Do you mean the rigs in and around Mobile Bay?


Yes


----------

